# Fire Special Offers



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I know there's a special offers thread in Let's Talk Kindle, but I thought I'd start one here, too, as our Fire owners may just hang out here. Be sure to check out the Let's Talk Kindle thread, too!

Today, there's a SO for a $2 credit toward the purchase or rental of select digital movies in the Amazon Instant Video Store. Tap on the offer on the screen to see the details, and then tap on the link to get the offer applied to your account. That's all there is to it! A confirmation email will be sent, but the credit should go right to your account. (Unlike similar offers in the past which have required clicking on the email link.)



> To redeem this offer, make a qualifying purchase (or rental) in the Amazon Instant Video Store by 11:59 PM PT, December 17, 2012. The product detail pages for ineligible titles state "Promotion codes do not apply to this title.


Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant idea Betsy! saves having to scroll through the other thread to find relevant deals, now we can have them all separate


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, in most cases, an SO from the other thread would work with the Fire, in theory....and I'll probably post there, too.  But this SO wasn't in my PW yet...  But I do think there are people who only frequent the Fire thread.  Ann may disagree with me.  

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Brilliant idea indeed!  Thanks so much for that one.  The main reason I got the Fire was for Amazon VOD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember, you must spend it by December 17th....

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ummmm. Can anyone get the credit to apply?  I don't seem to be able to do it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It worked fine for me...

I just tapped on "Apply Credit."

What error are you getting, Jesslyn?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got it.  My Fire had a mini-crash, and after that it was fine.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, I know there's a special offers thread in Let's Talk Kindle, but I thought I'd start one here, too, as our Fire owners may just hang out here. Be sure to check out the Let's Talk Kindle thread, too!
> 
> Today, there's a SO for a $2 credit toward the purchase or rental of select digital movies in the Amazon Instant Video Store. Tap on the offer on the screen to see the details, and then tap on the link to get the offer applied to your account. That's all there is to it! A confirmation email will be sent, but the credit should go right to your account. (Unlike similar offers in the past which have required clicking on the email link.)
> 
> Betsy


Hopefully this suggestion would be just as helpful to others, but could it be possible to sticky this and the FAOTD post?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Hopefully this suggestion would be just as helpful to others, but could it be possible to sticky this and the FAOTD post?


Jesslyn--thanks for the suggestion!

We'll kick it around in Admin, but I think it's too soon to tell whether this thread merits a sticky....for all we know, this may be the last decent SO.  But you can click on "Notify" to subscribe to the thread, and you can add a bookmark to the thread for your browser(s).

As for the FAOTD, since that gets posted to at least once a day, it's rarely off the first page of Fire Talk, so I don't really see a need for a sticky at this point. And you can also subscribe to the thread or bookmark it.



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Clearly I'm missing something.  On my 4G Fire I get ads.. Ultrabook, Sony, New Music from the Artists you Love, etc.  But they don't seem to be offers, special or otherwise.  I've never had a special offers kindle of any kind but thought they would be more obvious.

As for the ads, I'm about to pay to make them go away..


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

To see all offers, go to the Carousel and swipe the text at the top to the right.  Offers are to the right of Docs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What Jesslyn said, though I just saw the offer on my lock screen.    I do see there's also 75% off on a CaseCrown Trifold Case with the sleep/wake feature.  $15.21 after discount and prime eligible....  Various colors, use the drop down menu on the page to select the color you want.  Both 8.9" and 7" seem to be available at this price.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, in most cases, an SO from the other thread would work with the Fire, in theory....and I'll probably post there, too. But this SO wasn't in my PW yet... But I do think there are people who only frequent the Fire thread. Ann may disagree with me.
> 
> Betsy


Why would I do that? 

I read all the boards because I have all the stuff! 

And, yeah, I think this SO is only on the Fires -- it didn't come down to my K4 either and I did a sync to be sure.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't gotten anything yet


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why would I do that?


Well, I thought perhaps you would think there should be only one SO thread. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet


Try doing a sync.

And be patient.  They may not always have all the same special offers on all the Fires at the same time.

Also, they may be different outside the US. . . . (if they even have them. . .I forget. )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet


Have you checked by going to the Fire home page, swiping the tabs at the top to go all the way to the right and clicking on Offers?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why would I do that?
> 
> I read all the boards because I have all the stuff!
> 
> And, yeah, I think this SO is only on the Fires -- it didn't come down to my K4 either and I did a sync to be sure.


I for one don't go to the Kindle threads very often because I have been using one since the days of the original K1, so I find a Fire exclusive thread helpful.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank You! Snagged it!  I need to check the SO page more often. I didn't see this one on my lock screen.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, I know there's a special offers thread in Let's Talk Kindle, but I thought I'd start one here, too, as our Fire owners may just hang out here. Be sure to check out the Let's Talk Kindle thread, too!
> 
> Today, there's a SO for a $2 credit toward the purchase or rental of select digital movies in the Amazon Instant Video Store. Tap on the offer on the screen to see the details, and then tap on the link to get the offer applied to your account. That's all there is to it! A confirmation email will be sent, but the credit should go right to your account. (Unlike similar offers in the past which have required clicking on the email link.)
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for this Betsy!! I just used the $2 credit to buy the season finale of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> Thanks for this Betsy!! I just used the $2 credit to buy the season finale of Sons of Anarchy


Oooooh, I had previously bought a season pass for SoA... I had just caught up on the first four seasons and couldn't wait for the free run, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oooooh, I had previously bought a season pass for SoA... I had just caught up on the first four seasons and couldn't wait for the free run, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I'm so addicted to that show!! Kurt Sutter is a genius!! Sad that we have to wait until September 2013 for the next new episode  Dang FX and their short seasons


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I found it by accident today.  I almost always use my fire in landscape mode and you'd think I'd have seen the place to hit.. but, no.

Not that there was much.  The cover doesn't appeal to me.  But now I know where to check.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Was the viideo offer there, Seamonkey?

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes.  I took it, but don't envision using it.. still best to take it of course.

I have 12 "offers".  But at least now I know where they are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a special offer available:

*$5 credit toward eligible Print & Kindle Magazines in the Amazon Magazine Store*.

To see the special offer on your Kindle Fire, swipe the tabs/folders (Books/Music/Videos, etc) to the left to reveal the furthermost tab on the right--Offers. Tap that.

The way it works is, tap on the offer to claim it. You'll get an email to your registered email account. The email will have a link to the magazines that are available. (There's 12, and they aren't exactly mainstream except for TV Guide. Though there's an artist mag I'm interested in, and Writers' Digest might interest our author-member Fire owners.)

Tap on the link to go to the magazines and then choose the item you want by February 2, 2013. Your discount will be reflected on the order confirmation. You will have access right away to the digital subscription; the print version will take 4-6 weeks. If you have an existing subscription to one of the mags this is supposed to extend it if ordered under the sane name and address as your current subscription. Most will have auto-renew turned onwhen you order; go to your subscriptions under your account. For some magazines, there may be an option to purchase without auto-renewal; I'm not sure if that's part of the special offer but I would think it would be.

Betsy


----------

